# (how to) use Split & Concat



## reed (Aug 18, 2008)

Can anyone walk me through Slit & CONCAT? I'm on Leopard i Mac. I can "split", I think, but I can't put the pieces together. Do I have to re-name each file? I'm a cyber Dunce by the way. Thanks


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2008)

man split and man concat?


----------



## reed (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~loekjehe/Split&Concat/

No man involved. Cheers.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh sweet. Need to have a look on that - I somehow assumed it would only be a cli..


----------

